# Sound card in 9.2



## bigearsbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, I am back on FreeBSD after a break since 8.2.  (FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE)*.*

I was running 8.2 but have been out of the loop for about nine months*.* Now my hardware is the same and it used to work but I find the sound card no longer works though  it appears something is detected maybe?


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
```



```
$ cat /boot/loader.conf
nvidia_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

*I*f I try to load snd_hda *I* get this:

```
$ sudo kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: File exists
```

but I notice linux is loaded even though not enabled in /etc/rc.conf (but snd_hda is not)?


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   10 0xffffffff80200000 15b93c0  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff817ba000 ef7e28   nvidia.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff826b2000 144930   linux.ko
```

*I*s it maybe the Linux ALSA messing up the *Free*BSD sound? 


```
$ pkg info  | grep linux

linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_3    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.21_3 OSS plugin for ALSA (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
```

(I tried to disable linux but it still loads the module.) 


```
$ tail /etc/rc.conf
<snip>
# hald_enable=YES
# dbus_enable=YES
# linux_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
```

An aside:

I noticed on my *D*ebian boot the IRQ is20 but on Freebsd FreeBSD it's 23*.*

```
$ dmesg | igrep hda
hdac0: <NVIDIA MCP61 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe028000-0xfe02bfff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC662 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC662 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,27 and 24,26,25 on hdaa0
hdac0: <NVIDIA MCP61 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe028000-0xfe02bfff [b]irq 23[/b] at device 5.0 on pci0
```

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jalla (Jan 3, 2014)

I have no idea why sound is broken for you, but the cause why you can't `kldload snd_hda` is because it's its compiled into the kernel.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes that thought did occur to me.

I tried to delete all *L*inux stuff I had installed with pkg, (I did try *L*inux *F*irefox)  I had some *L*inux _ALSA_ modules in there, but notice that the *L*inux kernel module still appears.

As I said I've been out since 8.2. so maybe this is normal now.

I may try zipping up the *L*inux kernel module as an experiment and to eliminate it from my enquiries. It is curious how it worked before. I do like to listen to stuff while I work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2014)

Leave the Linux kernel module alone, it is not related to the sound problems and is probably being loaded by something else that needs it.

The actual problem is usually that sound defaults to the wrong jacks, or that an HDMI interface becomes the default audio out.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes I was curious about the jacks thing.  It seems to have the line-out correct on green jack though, but I haven't worked out how to play about with that stuff yet. That was my next step, maybe try and compare with the Debian setup.


----------

